# DHTML Menü öffnet Links im falschen Frame



## Fallek (18. September 2003)

Hallo @all,

wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, hab ne homepage in 3 frames unterteilt (oben, links und unten). in´s linke frame sollen die links welche ich als DHTML Menü darstellen wollte. klappt auch alles wunderbar, das einzige problem: hab versucht den ersten menü-button zu verlinken (news) - das ziel wird zwar geöffnet, leider aber ebenfalls im linken anstatt im rechten frame. kann ich auch hier mit "target" den frame bestimmen in dem das doc. geöffnet werden soll? wenn ja wo setze ich den befehl hin? hier mal der auszug vom quellcode:
(die 2. zeile hab ich selbst mal versucht zu ändern... 

Menu1=new Array("Menü","http://","",8,27,176);
  Menu1_1=new Array("News","news.html","",target="haupt",0,27,176);
  Menu1_2=new Array("Galerie","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_3=new Array("Forum","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_4=new Array("Links","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_5=new Array("Jonas","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_6=new Array("Witziges","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_7=new Array("Tutorials","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_8=new Array("Gästebuch","http://","",0,27,176);

anschauen könnt ihr euch die seite unter ]www.fallek



-----fallek-----


----------



## Gottox (19. September 2003)

Das bringt mir herzlich wenig... Du musst wenn den ganzen Code posten.
Und wenn keine möglichkeit gegeben ist, würde ich es auch lassen den Code zu editieren, Autoren sind da sehr empfindlich, jedenfalls beschwer ich mich immer, wenn ich irgendwo meine Scripts mit Copyright auf ner Seite editiert seh...

Mein Tipp: Such dir ein Menu, was das unterstützt.
Wenn du keins findest, notfalls kann ich auch schnell eins proggen. Bin sowieso dabei mir ne kleine Scriptdatenbank anzulegen... ICQ me...


----------



## Mark (19. September 2003)

Hi!

Also: grundsätzlich kannst Du nicht einfach einen Parameter anfügen.
Aber in der Zeile:
var DocTargetFrame='haupt';	// Frame where target documents appear
definierst Du ja Dein "Target"? Hat Dein Frameset denn ein Frame namens "haupt" ?


----------



## Fallek (22. September 2003)

hier mal n bischen mehr auszug, die komplette datei passt leider nich rein. aber ich glaub der untere teil ist auch unwichtig. hab mal wieder was rumprobiert - jetzt ist das menü anstatt im linken im rechten frame, wo ja eigentlich nur die links geöffnet werden sollen... definiert ist der frame "haupt" schon, allerdings im index.html. muss ich den in dieser datei auch noch def? kann ja eigentlich nicht sein weil sich das menü selbst zwischen den frames verschieben lässt wenn ich das bei den var zeilen ändere. HILFE 
Hab bei den zeilen hier was geändert, öffnet die frames aber immer nur auf der seite auf der auch das menü steht, anscheinend egal welche kombination.

```
var FirstLineFrame='navig';	// Frame where first level appears
var SecLineFrame='navig';	// Frame where sub levels appear
var DocTargetFrame='haupt';	// Frame where target documents appear
var TargetLoc='haupt';		// span id for relative positioning
```

die zeilen stehen relativ weit oben... Schonmal danke im voraus, vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen...:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
<meta name="author" content="J&uuml;rgen Asendorf">
<meta name="keywords"
content="homepage, webseite, internetseite, webdokument, homepage webseite internetseite webdokument">
<meta name="description"
content="homepage, webseite, internetseite, webdokument, homepage webseite internetseite webdokument">
<title>Homepage, Webseite, Internetseite, Webdokument </title>
<meta name="expires" content="20 days">
<meta name="revisit" content="after 21 days">
<meta name="page-type" content="beschreibung, anleitung,private homepage">
<meta name="audience" content="studenten,sch&uuml;ler,anf&auml;nger,alle">
<meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css" >

<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script>
</head>
<body background="back_nav.jpg"  text="#ffffff" bgcolor="#566471"   topmargin="0" marginheight="0"  leftmargin="0" marginwidth="0" >
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="100%">
<tr>

</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="198" ><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"  width="100%" id="menu1">
<tr>
<center>

<a target="haupt">

<script type='text/javascript'>

function Go(){return}

/***********************************************************************
    YOU CAN MANUALLY CHANGE THE MENU HERE, BUT BE VERY CAREFUL !
***********************************************************************/

Menu1=new Array("Menü","http://","",8,27,176);
  Menu1_1=new Array("News","news.html","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_2=new Array("Galerie","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_3=new Array("Forum","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_4=new Array("Links","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_5=new Array("Jonas","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_6=new Array("Witziges","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_7=new Array("Tutorials","http://","",0,27,176);
  Menu1_8=new Array("Gästebuch","http://","",0,27,176);


var NoOffFirstLineMenus=1;	// Number of first level items
var LowBgColor='000000';		// Background color when mouse is not over
var LowSubBgColor='3366FF';	// Background color when mouse is not over on subs
var HighBgColor='3366FF';	// Background color when mouse is over
var HighSubBgColor='000000';	// Background color when mouse is over on subs
var FontLowColor='FFFFFF';	// Font color when mouse is not over
var FontSubLowColor='FFFFFF';	// Font color subs when mouse is not over
var FontHighColor='FFFFFF';	// Font color when mouse is over
var FontSubHighColor='FFFFFF';	// Font color subs when mouse is over
var BorderColor='3366FF';	// Border color
var BorderSubColor='FFFFFF';	// Border color for subs
var BorderWidth=1;		// Border width
var BorderBtwnElmnts=1;		// Border between elements 1 or 0
var FontFamily="Tahoma, Verdana, Arial"	        // Font family menu items
var FontSize=14;			// Font size menu items
var FontBold=0;			// Bold menu items 1 or 0
var FontItalic=0;		// Italic menu items 1 or 0
var MenuTextCentered='center';	// Item text position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
var MenuCentered='left';	// Menu horizontal position 'left', 'center' or 'right'
var MenuVerticalCentered='top';	// Menu vertical position 'top', 'middle','bottom' or static
var ChildOverlap=.2;		// horizontal overlap child/ parent
var ChildVerticalOverlap=.2;	// vertical overlap child/ parent
var StartTop=1;		// Menu offset x coordinate
var StartLeft=1;		// Menu offset y coordinate
var VerCorrect=0;		// Multiple frames y correction
var HorCorrect=0;		// Multiple frames x correction
var LeftPaddng=3;		// Left padding
var TopPaddng=2;		// Top padding
var FirstLineHorizontal=1;	// SET TO 1 FOR HORIZONTAL MENU, 0 FOR VERTICAL
var MenuFramesVertical=1;	// Frames in cols or rows 1 or 0
var DissapearDelay=1000;	// delay before menu folds in
var TakeOverBgColor=1;		// Menu frame takes over background color subitem frame
var FirstLineFrame='navig';	// Frame where first level appears
var SecLineFrame='navig';	// Frame where sub levels appear
var DocTargetFrame='haupt';	// Frame where target documents appear
var TargetLoc='haupt';		// span id for relative positioning
var HideTop=0;			// Hide first level when loading new document 1 or 0
var MenuWrap=1;			// enables/ disables menu wrap 1 or 0
var RightToLeft=0;		// enables/ disables right to left unfold 1 or 0
var UnfoldsOnClick=0;		// Level 1 unfolds onclick/ onmouseover
var WebMasterCheck=0;		// menu tree checking on or off 1 or 0
var ShowArrow=1;		// Uses arrow gifs when 1
var KeepHilite=1;		// Keep selected path highligthed
var Arrws=['tridark.gif',5,10,'tridarkdown.gif',10,5,'tridarkleft.gif',5,10];	// Arrow source, width and height


/***********************************************************************
   DO NOT EDIT ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE - IT WILL BREAK THE SCRIPT !
***********************************************************************/

var AgntUsr=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();
var DomYes=document.getElementById?1:0;
var NavYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('mozilla')!=-1&&AgntUsr.indexOf('compatible')==-1?1:0;
var ExpYes=AgntUsr.indexOf('msie')!=-1?1:0;
var Opr=AgntUsr.indexOf('opera')!=-1?1:0;
var Opr6orless=window.opera && navigator.userAgent.search(/opera.[1-6]/i)!=-1 //DynamicDrive.com added code
var DomNav=DomYes&&NavYes?1:0;
var DomExp=DomYes&&ExpYes?1:0;
var Nav4=NavYes&&!DomYes&&document.layers?1:0;
var Exp4=ExpYes&&!DomYes&&document.all?1:0;
var PosStrt=(NavYes||ExpYes)&&!Opr6orless?1:0;
var FrstLoc,ScLoc,DcLoc;
var ScWinWdth,ScWinHght,FrstWinWdth,FrstWinHght;
var ScLdAgainWin;
var FirstColPos,SecColPos,DocColPos;
var RcrsLvl=0;
var FrstCreat=1,Loadd=0,Creatd=0,IniFlg,AcrssFrms=1;
var FrstCntnr=null,CurrntOvr=null,CloseTmr=null;
var CntrTxt,TxtClose,ImgStr;
var Ztop=100;
var ShwFlg=0;
var M_StrtTp=StartTop,M_StrtLft=StartLeft;
var StaticPos=0;
var LftXtra=DomNav&&!Opr?LeftPaddng:0; //Changed for Opera
var TpXtra=DomNav?TopPaddng:0;
var M_Hide=Nav4?'hide':'hidden';
var M_Show=Nav4?'show':'visible';
var Par=parent.frames[0]&&FirstLineFrame!=SecLineFrame?parent:window;
var Doc=Par.document;
var Bod=Doc.body;
var Trigger=NavYes&&!Opr?Par:Bod; //Changed for Opera

MenuTextCentered=MenuTextCentered==1||MenuTextCentered=='center'?'center':MenuTextCentered==0||MenuTextCentered!='right'?'left':'right';
WbMstrAlrts=["Item not defined: ","Item needs height: ","Item needs width: "];
```

USW..........


----------

